# WLAN unter Fedora RC3?



## Kaylem (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
 vorab...ich bin ein absoluter Linuxneuling  und habe mir erst vor ein paar Tagen Linux auf den Rechner gespielt...voller Tatendrang saß ich danach vor'm Bildschirm und in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn glaubte ich im Alleingang die restlichen Konfigurationsschritte machen zu können...WEIT GEFEHLT!

 Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit ein HOWTO das mir erklärt wie ich meine integrierte WLAN-Karte einbinden kann oder verzweifelter ausgedrückt, wie komme ich rein.

 Hier eine kurze Tech Beschreibung der Hardware:

 Acer Extensa 3002WLMi:
 Integriertes 10/100 Mbps 
Integriertes Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG wireless LAN 802.11b/g

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand in einfachsten Worten erklären könnte wie die Config abläuft.

 Ciao 
  Kaylem


----------



## Holger_S (24. Februar 2005)

Erstmal hi, ich weiß nicht ob du das schon gesehen hast, und ob es auch richtig ist!

 Aber schau es dir mal an http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176428.html

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube das ist der falsche Core...?
Ich bekomme auf dem Startscreen die Meldung das die eth0 Schnittstelle nicht hochgefahren werden kann? Woran kann das liegen?

Ciao
 Kaylem


----------

